# Oil-free prawn  recipe



## sankum (May 8, 2008)

Ingredients 


500 grams prawns cleaned 
1 cup coriander leaves (Cilantro) 
Few mint leaves 
5-6 green chillies (according to your taste) 
½ coconut grated (frozen or fresh) 
3 tsp of lime juice 
1 tsp of sugar 
1 tsp of cumin seeds 
1 small piece ginger 
Salt to taste 
Butter paper to use while steaming. 
3-4 flakes of Garlic 

Method 
 Grind all the above ingredients to a paste, except the prawns. 
Mix the prawns in the paste. 
Allow it to rest for 2min. 
Wrap the prawns individually in butter paper. 
Steam on either side for 10 minutes. 
Serve hot.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 8, 2008)

Sounds delicious, thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## babetoo (May 8, 2008)

what is butter paper?

babe


----------



## theislandgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Wild guess, baking or parchment paper... what we would call the _en papillote_ method.  At least, that's what I would use.


----------

